# Wer hat denn da wieder auf dem Fischer rumgewütet???



## superrocker73 (8. September 2007)

Hab gestern 'ne kleine Freitagsnachmittagsrunde auf besagtem Fischerpfad ausklingen lassen und mit Entsetzen totales Chaos im unteren Teil vorgefunden...wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es unmöglich ist würde ich sagen, da ist jemand mit 'nem Trecker durchgejagt...


----------



## sulibats (8. September 2007)

Wann bist du denn das letzte mal dort gefahren? Vor einiger Zeit wurde ja "bewußt" was am Fischerpfad gemacht: alte Kehren wieder hergerichtet und das "abkürzen" durch Baumstämme und Äste unterbunden. Vielleicht meinst du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (9. September 2007)

Bin gestern dort gewesen und habe im unteren Streckenabschnitt totales Chaos vorgefunden...die neu angelegten Kehren usw. meine ich nicht.


----------



## Single-Trail (12. September 2007)

Och nöö.... Werde das gleich mal unter die Lupe nehmen....Werde mich mal umsehen was das Ganze verursacht hat und hoffe das lässt sich halbwegs in ordnung bringen!?  Vll waren es auch einfach nur die Wildschweine==???


----------



## Single-Trail (12. September 2007)

hmm mir is nichts besonderes aufgefallen und das Geröll im unteren Teil ist schon länger da.

war aber alles fahrbar soweit...

Sagmal Superrocker warst du letzte Woche beim Dienstagstreff dabei??


----------



## superrocker73 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss es nicht mehr, ist doch schon so lange her...


----------

